# Good news for Lake Somerville



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I contacted College Station Inland Fisheries and ask them how big would fingerling they release last year be and they responded. 

Hi Bruce,

They should be 10-14" by now. We plan to stock again this year as well. Fingers crossed that hatcheries has a good year and produces a ton of them for us!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

What kind of fingerling?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

chuchu said:


> what kind of fingerling?


hybrids!!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Wishful thinking


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope we get double the numbers from last year. Still Big Thanks to Big D!!

Y'all continue to touch base with Inland Fisheries College Station, say Thanks and to raise awareness that we continues to request hybrids stocking for Somerville. They have a facebook page dedicated to their College Station location. Any messages can be sent through their facebook. They will be happy to hear from you and always answer your question if not soon then later.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

That's funny. I've fished this lake for over 5 years during the white bass run and never caught a single white or a hybrid. I'm no pro at fishing but I not a rookie either. Somerville just doesn't work for me. Finally just gave up on the lake and fished Livingston. I drive all the way to Alabama for the striper run every spring. Some years good, some bad but I'll catch hybrids every time I go.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

cajunasian said:


> That's funny. I've fished this lake for over 5 years during the white bass run and never caught a single white or a hybrid. I'm no pro at fishing but I not a rookie either. Somerville just doesn't work for me. Finally just gave up on the lake and fished Livingston. I drive all the way to Alabama for the striper run every spring. Some years good, some bad but I'll catch hybrids every time I go.


Every lake is like womens. No two women are the same. Looks,personality etc...etc...Understand her and she will give up her her fish.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Most folks can't tell a hybrid from a white bass at that stage I caught lots of hybrids last year in that range 100s of whites before floods hit this year has been spotty so far by this time last year we caught lots of fish I hope they are stl up creeks main lake has been slow for me


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's an interesting report Ms Ragan did about Somerville in July 2017. She does mention our efforts to re-instate stockings, so sometimes the grass roots efforts can be noticed. The numbers can be hard to follow, but with a little patience, I was able to get the gist of it. Thanks Parks and Wildlife, Ms Ragan and inland fisheries. Keep those fish coming!-Mike

https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/lake_survey/pwd_rp_t3200_1374_2016.pdf


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

That is great news! Thanks Bruce. I'll see you on the lake soon. Finally getting things done so I can go fishing.


----------



## djmacha (Mar 7, 2018)

The lake has been very slow for whites this year. However, the water has been cold still and we’ve caught a few, plus a few throwback 14-15” hybrids. It’s going to pick up. Somerville is a very good lake for whites during the run. Caught many limits while trolling and jigging the past 5 years. Once we get some warmer weather they will heat up! Can’t wait!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Every lake is like womens. No two women are the same. Looks,personality etc...etc...Understand her and she will give up her her fish.


and just like women, some are MUCH easier than others. Livingston is an example...if you can't catch whites on Livingston, you can't fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry I had to use woman's as an example but very true. No two lakes are the same. You take what works good on one lake and may not work good on another. Somerville can be the easiest lake to catch fish or it can be the hardest lake to catch fish. 

Livingston still got a lot of understanding to do for me photofishin. She's got a lot of stripers in her belly and this year I'm gonna try to understand her a little bit more. Hopefully Lady Livingston will gives up a little of her stripers secret to me. Last year I had a glimps of what is to come for this year. Stripers actions is gonna be off the chart this year for the few that takes the time to undetstand her. Anyway here's my bit off advice. I once heard a guy said humble your self and learn from others. Never think you know everything and stop learning. There are always more people out there with methods and techniques you have never seen or heard of before. I can honestly tell you Livingston is a slabbing type of lake for me but when it comes to Somerville I rarely pick up a slab.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Sorry I had to use woman's as an example but very true. No two lakes are the same. You take what works good on one lake and may not work good on another. Somerville can be the easiest lake to catch fish or it can be the hardest lake to catch fish.
> 
> Livingston still got a lot of understanding to do for me photofishin. She's got a lot of stripers in her belly and this year I'm gonna try to understand her a little bit more. Hopefully Lady Livingston will gives up a little of her stripers secret to me. Last year I had a glimps of what is to come for this year. Stripers actions is gonna be off the chart this year for the few that takes the time to undetstand her. Anyway here's my bit off advice. I once heard a guy said humble your self and learn from others. Never think you know everything and stop learning. There are always more people out there with methods and techniques you have never seen or heard of before. I can honestly tell you Livingston is a slabbing type of lake for me but when it comes to Somerville I rarely pick up a slab.


you're spot-on when you mention the learning thing...it's amazing the number of people I meet who are stuck in a pattern and refuse to learn something different...as a result, they catch less fish.


----------



## Lee8518 (May 17, 2016)

brucevannguyen said:


> Sorry I had to use woman's as an example but very true. No two lakes are the same. You take what works good on one lake and may not work good on another. Somerville can be the easiest lake to catch fish or it can be the hardest lake to catch fish.
> 
> Livingston still got a lot of understanding to do for me photofishin. She's got a lot of stripers in her belly and this year I'm gonna try to understand her a little bit more. Hopefully Lady Livingston will gives up a little of her stripers secret to me. Last year I had a glimps of what is to come for this year. Stripers actions is gonna be off the chart this year for the few that takes the time to undetstand her. Anyway here's my bit off advice. I once heard a guy said humble your self and learn from others. Never think you know everything and stop learning. There are always more people out there with methods and techniques you have never seen or heard of before. I can honestly tell you Livingston is a slabbing type of lake for me but when it comes to Somerville I rarely pick up a slab.


What are a couple of your go to baits in Somerville? Thanks!


----------



## Lee8518 (May 17, 2016)

brucevannguyen said:


> Sorry I had to use woman's as an example but very true. No two lakes are the same. You take what works good on one lake and may not work good on another. Somerville can be the easiest lake to catch fish or it can be the hardest lake to catch fish.
> 
> Livingston still got a lot of understanding to do for me photofishin. She's got a lot of stripers in her belly and this year I'm gonna try to understand her a little bit more. Hopefully Lady Livingston will gives up a little of her stripers secret to me. Last year I had a glimps of what is to come for this year. Stripers actions is gonna be off the chart this year for the few that takes the time to undetstand her. Anyway here's my bit off advice. I once heard a guy said humble your self and learn from others. Never think you know everything and stop learning. There are always more people out there with methods and techniques you have never seen or heard of before. I can honestly tell you Livingston is a slabbing type of lake for me but when it comes to Somerville I rarely pick up a slab.


What are some of yalls go to baits in Somerville?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Lee8518 said:


> What are some of yalls go to baits in Somerville?


Lee any bait will work when them fish are hungry. If you read my other post it's all about learning to read your Sonars. It does not matter what bait people tell you this will work or that will work if you cannot put those baits in front of a school or schools of fish faces it's useless. 99.9% of the time I fish on Somerville or anywhere else it's an exact executed game plan. Fine the fish first then figure out what bait they want and how they want it presented. There is absolutely no guessing if the fish is there or not. You must KNOW AND SEE THEY ARE THERE. Anyway here are some of my bait. Small lipped crank, chrome spoons,crappie jigs baits for shallow structures fish. Slabs for deep structures fish. Live bait is probably the all around the best bait. Small live baits for smaller fish and bigger live baits for bigger fish. But when they are not hungry even live bait will not produce. On days like that I rely on a reaction bait presentations. Meaning they will not feed but will react and chase after what ever it is that you are presenting and they will try to kill it, not eat it. I cannot disclosed that technigues right now but it works!!


----------



## Lee8518 (May 17, 2016)

brucevannguyen said:


> Lee any bait will work when them fish are hungry. If you read my other post it's all about learning to read your Sonars. It does not matter what bait people tell you this will work or that will work if you cannot put those baits in front of a school or schools of fish faces it's useless. 99.9% of the time I fish on Somerville or anywhere else it's an exact executed game plan. Fine the fish first then figure out what bait they want and how they want it presented. There is absolutely no guessing if the fish is there or not. You must KNOW AND SEE THEY ARE THERE. Anyway here are some of my bait. Small lipped crank, chrome spoons,crappie jigs baits for shallow structures fish. Slabs for deep structures fish. Live bait is probably the all around the best bait. Small live baits for smaller fish and bigger live baits for bigger fish. But when they are not hungry even live bait will not produce. On days like that I rely on a reaction bait presentations. Meaning they will not feed but will react and chase after what ever it is that you are presenting and they will try to kill it, not eat it. I cannot disclosed that technigues right now but it works!!


Thanks for your input!


----------

